# Can I get in trouble for not bagging an OPU?



## ricearoni (Jul 13, 2022)

Hi, this was my first time doing any type of fulfillment and I think it went okay but by the time I got done with picking everything I was about to hit compliance. I don’t normally do this job in my store and I’m always in the back room. The leader who asked me to help do one said I can do one order, bag it, and leave for the day. The problem was though that I don’t know where everything is and it took a little time and by the time I got done fully I was 5 minutes from hitting compliance. I told the front end TL this and they said they would have someone bag it but I’m worried they’re going to be mad at me for it. I already got my job done and agreed to stay an hour over to help. I just want to know if this is considered really bad? I’m still in my 90 days and I don’t want to screw anything up. Thanks


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Jul 13, 2022)

Happens all the time.  I did it yesterday, in fact ("Deal Day" was a clusterfuck).  As long as you notified a TL and they assured you it would be taken care of, that's just...doing your job, which entails different things in different circumstances.


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Jul 13, 2022)

You're fine. The system is purposely designed so that the person picking the order can hand it off to a different person to bag the items, when necessary. You also notified a TL that the order still needed to be bagged so that (a) the order didn't go late and (b) you didn't get in trouble for hitting compliance. You did everything right!


----------



## sbrando7 (Jul 14, 2022)

Next time, take your meal earlier.  Don't wait for the last minute.

When you reach an hour before compliance, finish your current OPU batch and go on your break.


----------

